# Anyone ordered Nitesiters lately?



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Hi all,

I was looking for something to make the rear sight on my new CZ-82 more visible, and was looking at some Nitesiters for more contrast, since I've heard good things about them here and elsewhere. 

I was wondering if anyone had purchased lately, though, since the only source I can find is the main Nitesiters page, and everywhere else has them as "discontinued". I heard Dave Presley was stationed overseas and having some trouble getting orders out...anyone know if he's still able to take orders? Just wanted to check before I get in over my head.

KG


----------



## deluxedirt (Sep 22, 2010)

*I would not recommend them at all*

Understanding they are a sponser of the forum; there is no way I would in good conscience recommend any company that exhibits their level of customer service - its non-existent. I ordered 2 sets of Nitesiters and paid for them via Paypal on 7/16/2010 and still have not received them over 2 months later. I have sent multiple emails to Nitesiters and even called. They have yet to respond in any manner and I have chalked it up to loosing $34. I strongly recommend looking for another solution; however, if I could find them at a show or dealer, I would probably waste more money just to see if they work. If they did, I probably wouldn't mind the first $34 as much.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

deluxedirt said:


> Understanding they are a sponser of the forum; there is no way I would in good conscience recommend any company that exhibits their level of customer service - its non-existent. I ordered 2 sets of Nitesiters and paid for them via Paypal on 7/16/2010 and still have not received them over 2 months later. I have sent multiple emails to Nitesiters and even called. They have yet to respond in any manner and I have chalked it up to loosing $34. I strongly recommend looking for another solution; however, if I could find them at a show or dealer, I would probably waste more money just to see if they work. If they did, I probably wouldn't mind the first $34 as much.


Thanks for the heads-up, that's exactly the kind of thing I was worried about happening. Really a shame, though, I've heard they're an excellent product for the price. 

KG


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, that is a shame. I have a set I keep for extra and have ordered from him a few times in the bast (with good results)


----------



## deluxedirt (Sep 22, 2010)

*Show this weekend*

There is a show at the Dulles Expo this weekend, I am going to try and find a set. I really wanted to try this product and have it work, to avoid painting sights or swapping them out for tritium.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Finding them at a gunshow?

That's not gonna happen. You have to order them from him

I have a unopened set, but I don't want to sell them.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Bumping this to let everyone know that Nitesiters is still up and running:



> Yes were still in business. We had a hiccup while we were stationed overseas, but were back in the states and all is well. Right now we have a few distributors but they mainly sell at gunshows or overseas. Your best bet is to either order from the website or over the phone. You COULD go to one of your local gun shops and ask them to order some in too! Hehe
> 
> Hope this helps! Let me know if theres anything else i can help you with.
> 
> ...


I just got notification that my order shipped and look forward to giving them a try.

KG


----------



## deluxedirt (Sep 22, 2010)

*Good Luck*

I hope they work great. As for me, I gave up trying to contact Dave months ago and have come to grips that I lost my $. I still have a couple sights I would like to try them on, the paints just don't work well at all; and replacement is not an option.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

My experience was that they work OK, until you clean your gun a few times, then they slide off. I wouldn't mind it if they gave you enough replacements to last a couple of years, but the price is way too high for something that just falls off after a while.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

deluxedirt said:


> I hope they work great. As for me, I gave up trying to contact Dave months ago and have come to grips that I lost my $. I still have a couple sights I would like to try them on, the paints just don't work well at all; and replacement is not an option.


Might want to give him another try, he answered my email within 24 hours, and mentioned they'd had some trouble a few months back.

KG


----------

